# Ambiguous output redirect.



## mkoeni1 (23. März 2009)

Hallo,


wenn ich folgenden Befehl absetze, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
time md5sum notes.txt >> foo.txt 2>&1
```
 


> Ambiguous output redirect.


 
Wo ist hier mein Fehler? Kann mir jmd. helfen?

Danke und Gruß mkoeni1


----------



## Enumerator (1. April 2009)

Hi!

Sicher das Du Dich nicht vertippt hast?
In der Shell, nicht hier.

Gruß
Enum


----------

